# 2nd turkey down



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

First time I ever got two in a season! Got a jake on Saturday and went back out to same spot and whacked another jake this morning.Got to the property at 5:20 and headed out,try owl hoot,nothing.Went to spot and sat, never heard a bird,but him and his buddy came in quiet around 8:00 and let him have it.Thought about waiting for a big tom but decided I never got 2 before.Happy guy,now I can finish getting the boat ready for some walleye's and crappies.
Tom


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Congrats two bird season always feels good! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

congrats on your second bird............ Ive been working hard to fill my second tag ........... but its kinda hard when I haven't heard a single gobble the last three outings........ Had some hens cuttin it up this morn.......... they came up to the decoys purring and doing some lite feeding calls, and once they were bored with the decoys, they fed off............... wish they had gobblers in tow behind em...................


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ive had hens carrying on cuttin purrrs yelpn but no toms following.Ive not heard much gobblin last few days either ?I have not had a bird work hot all seaon.The one i got never made a sound caught him sneekin around.


----------

